

My self-contained Tmux configuration - gpakosz
https://github.com/gpakosz/.tmux/

======
gpakosz
BTW I've been asked why I don't use resize-pane -Z.

The "maximize any pane to a new window with <prefix>+" feature is different
from stock resize-pane -Z as it allows you to further split a maximized pane.
Also, you can maximize a pane to a new window, then change window, then go
back and the pane is still in maximized state in its own window. You can then
minimize a pane by using <prefix>\+ either from the source window or the
maximized window.

See it in action: [http://pempek.net/images/original/maximizing-tmux-pane-
new-w...](http://pempek.net/images/original/maximizing-tmux-pane-new-
window/maximizing-tmux-pane-new-window.gif)

------
deweller
On the topic of tmux, has anyone created a nice way to save an active tmux
configuration layout?

tmuxinator and the like let you specify the configurations ahead of time, but
I want to save an active layout for later use. I haven't found a tool for that
yet.

~~~
brunosutic
I've just published a tmux plugin that let's you save tmux environment and
restore it later.

[https://github.com/tmux-plugins/tmux-resurrect](https://github.com/tmux-
plugins/tmux-resurrect)

------
dahart
C-a conflicts with bash's move to start of line. Not everyone would care, but
that's one of the few bash shortcuts I personally consider important.

I can't stand the default C-b either, it feels like an awkward reach to me and
makes tmux seem to require way too much chording.

I've recently switched to using C-j, which duplicates the enter key. I also
changed next and prev page from n / p to C-n / C-p. That way I can fly through
my tabs with a single press & hold on the Ctrl key. So much nicer.

~~~
groby_b
There's always C-\ (I like it because it's opposite ends of the keyboard. Easy
to find :)

Might steal C-n and C-P, although C-[ C-] are tempting.

~~~
mitchty
Interesting we both came up with C-\ for tmux, I like using C-a and C-b in
emacs too much. Plus I forget whatever it does in emacs so it can't be
important.

------
jamestomasino
A lovely set-up. I may grab a few tidbits for my own. I'm also doing a
powerline (airline) inspired bar, but I put mine at the top so I don't get it
confused in vim. I really like the maximize/promote to window feature.

Here's my conf for reference:
[https://github.com/jamestomasino/dotfiles/blob/master/bash/....](https://github.com/jamestomasino/dotfiles/blob/master/bash/.tmux.conf)

------
azmenthe
The (left,right)_seperators for me are | instead of the cool looking arrows.
How do I enable these?

~~~
gpakosz
after having installed it,

$ cp ~/.tmux/.tmux.conf.local ~/

Then edit `.tmux.conf.local` and uncomment the
#tmux_conf_theme=powerline_patched_font line.

For the powerline symbol to work, you need patched fonts:
[https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline-
fonts](https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline-fonts)

~~~
azmenthe
Ah great, I uncommented the line but I didn't have the fonts installed.

------
fnbr
Unrelated to Tmux, what did you do to get the cool prompt?

~~~
gpakosz
I explained how I pimped my Bash prompt there:
[http://pempek.net/articles/2013/10/27/pretty-elided-shell-
pr...](http://pempek.net/articles/2013/10/27/pretty-elided-shell-prompt/)

At the time I didn't know oh-my-zsh.

------
aharris88
What kind of mouse configurations do you have set?

~~~
gpakosz
<prefix>m toggles: mode-mouse mouse-resize-pane mouse-select-pane mouse-
select-window

see
[https://github.com/gpakosz/.tmux/blob/d8b9498d6940b535d3181e...](https://github.com/gpakosz/.tmux/blob/d8b9498d6940b535d3181eddae410a9ace167b0e/.tmux.conf#L277-280)

------
brunosutic
This looks very cool!

